# Temporary Office Space



## awakevaulting

I have decided to move forward with my marketing business! 

Can anyone recommend a temporary office space for say, 6 to 8 months - my plan is to set up an temp office to meet potential clients and interview staff, then find a more permanent space later on once I have a better idea ROI timeline. 

Thanks!


----------



## Doc

Real estate offices sometimes have an extra office they will rent out for a reasonable fee.  With a marketing business you might be able to do a little creative bartering.


----------



## awakevaulting

Real estate offices?

I hope I will get a good deal.  Thank you for the help. 

If anyone knows any other option, please let me know. 

Much appreciated.


----------

